# 04 Altima Problems



## cdmarion (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm hoping you guys could help me before I have to take this thing to the dealer. Heres the problem,

2004 Altima recently started stalling and MIL light came on. Codes were 0725 and 0335.

Took car to dealer to have all recalls done. This fixed the stalling but did not fix the errors. 

The 0335 is a crank sensor fault and I believe the 0725 is a speed fault. 

I have replaced the crank sensor twice, thinking I might have bought a bad one the first time. 

The problem is Intermittent, I can usually tell when I get the 0335 when the car takes longer to start than normal. I'm talking maybe 10 seconds of cranking instead of 3. My wife says that sometimes it will shift funny and the codes will appear.

I'm at a loss, Has anyone experienced the same thing? I really don't want to take this thing to the dealer and pay big bucks for something I could repair.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## fullback (Apr 8, 2008)

I do not have an answer to your problem yet , just curiuos how and where did you see the codes you refering to ??


----------



## Medjai (Apr 22, 2008)

i am also curious as to where you saw the codes "coming up", what is this stalling like? add more info


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey cdmarion, I hope you know there are 2 sensors on here that should get replaced as a pair...the crank sensor, near the trans at the bottom, and the cam sensor, in the cylinder head! Either one of these going bad will cause the problem you are having...long cranking!


----------



## alloynick (May 1, 2008)

*2001 Nissan Altima Knock Sensor*

I was wondering if anyone knew as to whether needing to change my Catalytic Converter would cause the p0325 code(knock sensor malfunction) to come on? I hate to spend 150 bucks on that small sensor and go through all that hastle of changing it if it doesn't need to be changed. Thanks


----------

